# Mitutoyo DRO - $500 (Grass Valley, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Feb 18, 2020)

Mitutoyo DRO - tools - by owner - sale
					

Brand new 3-axis KA Counter. One axis scale included, both never installed and well stored....



					goldcountry.craigslist.org


----------



## cathead (Feb 19, 2020)

I have a 2 axis KA counter.  It was an excellent investment about 10 years ago and it has operated flawlessly and uses magnetic scales.


----------

